# Show us yer .... Bird-feeders



## TRITON (27 Dec 2020)

My sister has asked me to make her for the garden a birdfeeder, that likely the squirrels will steal from, but hey, who are we to decide who eats.
I've some 6mm thick panels of quartered oak,( found in skip from old door) 4 of them, so enough to make something reasonable and quite robust for year round outdoor usage.

Pics of everyone's work would be nice.
Was thinking of something at least slightly squirrel proof, yeah I know what I just said, and I quote "Who is to decide ?".

Well it looks like me.


----------



## robgul (27 Dec 2020)

Have a look at some of the Men's Shed club websites - they seem keen on making bird related stuff.


----------



## Daniel2 (27 Dec 2020)

Image shamelessly nicked from t'internet


----------



## gwaithcoed (27 Dec 2020)

Made this about 10 years ago. many squirrels have tried and failed. Bars made from old 10mil tube. Front removable. Sparrows and blue **** have easy access . We put seed and fat blocks in.


----------



## gwaithcoed (27 Dec 2020)




----------



## MarkAW (27 Dec 2020)

That looks very squirrel proof!


----------



## Inspector (27 Dec 2020)

Squirrels! Oh please. That's the least of our problems. 
Pete


----------



## Peri (27 Dec 2020)

MarkAW said:


> That looks very squirrel proof!



That's the sort of thing Steve McQueen was last seen driving away from on a bike ;P


----------



## BHwoodworking (27 Dec 2020)

on the subject of squirrels and bird feeders...

edit.

nuther one


----------



## Richard_C (27 Dec 2020)

RSPB website has a fair bit about feeders and bird boxes. Worth a look at the design stage. What sort of birds... What do they like.... What sort of feeder. 

If you have to buy the materials it might be more expensive than buying one from a garden centre, I was about to make 2 nesting boxes but found decent ones for less than the cost of even the cheapest softwood.

As you have the wood already and a request for one, looks like a nice project.


----------



## sed9888 (28 Dec 2020)

I made this ready for this winters feeding, they seem to like it


----------



## Mick p (28 Dec 2020)

This is some I make on a regular basis some people bring their preferred bottle and are quite popular all the wood is recycled as my brother has a skip hire business so all materials are f o c you wouldn't believe what I sometimes find to resell


----------



## Sandyn (28 Dec 2020)

sed9888 said:


> I made this ready for this winters feeding, they seem to like it


A terraced birdfeeder!!!


----------



## Shortcasterne (28 Dec 2020)

Made this during lockdown, the birds seem to like it and the Magpies haven't found a way to get in yet


----------



## marcros (28 Dec 2020)

Mick p said:


> This is some I make on a regular basis some people bring their preferred bottle and are quite popular all the wood is recycled as my brother has a skip hire business so all materials are f o c you wouldn't believe what I sometimes find to resell



how do the birds get the seed?


----------



## Cordy (28 Dec 2020)

Not exactly a feeder, this was made for House Sparrows
Gave it to a neighbour


----------



## weekend_woodworker (29 Dec 2020)

marcros said:


> how do the birds get the seed?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## weekend_woodworker (29 Dec 2020)

I made this from some Iroko and copper pipes. The upright is 22mm and the horizontals are 15mm. I then fitted end caps with threaded bar and some clips from eBay.


----------



## gwaithcoed (29 Dec 2020)

Yes how do they get the seed? Will keep my JD bottle until I find out 

Alan.


----------



## gwaithcoed (29 Dec 2020)

I think I've sussed how they get to the seed. If you look close the bottle is resting on a mesh. There must be a hole in the cap and the mesh is mounted a little above the base. This will allow the seed to come out of the bottle until it reaches the angle of repose at which time no further seed will come out. As the seed is taken away by the birds seed will come out until the angle of repose is reached
Alan


----------



## Mick p (17 May 2021)

marcros said:


> how do the birds get the seed?


The cap is only to keep the seed in for transit remove the cap and gravity does the rest


----------



## Mick p (17 May 2021)

gwaithcoed said:


> Yes how do they get the seed? Will keep my JD bottle until I find out
> 
> Alan.


The cap is only for shipping remove the cap and gravity does the rest


----------



## Snettymakes (18 May 2021)

I made this lil beauty a few months ago. It's held up well but so far has only been visited by a magpie and a pigeon that sit on the roof . There's not much cover around it, so I may have to wait for the tree to mature before I see any activity on it.


----------



## dizjasta (19 May 2021)

This is a simple feeder using :-
1. 2Lt bottle of cider [best emptied straight from fridge]
2. Metal pie dish from Poundland [drilled for drainage and mounting]
3. 20mm M5 bolt with nut and washer
4. Cup hook


----------



## Padster (19 May 2021)

My wife wanted a bird table so I made this, it gets Bluetits, robins, finches, starlings, thrush, magpies, pigeons, doves, & squirrels. I put a mixture of seed, meal worms, fruit suet & nuts on the table first thing every morning, usually by the next day the table is empty.
Oh and we had a visitor once who didn't realise it wasn't made for him/her!


----------



## Roland (19 May 2021)

The metal pole deters squirrels.


----------



## TRITON (20 May 2021)

Roland said:


> The metal pole deters squirrels


Oh how naive you are 
Not even if the pole had a disc around it, with barbed wire and a sealed glass container, Squirrels are designed by nature to raid birdhouses. They are the armed robbers of bird feeding tables.


If you didnt see it, theres a YT vid on page one showing how well adapted they are to raiding feeder tables. Really are far cleverer than many people give them credit for. But then they have to be, like all, squirrels have to eat too.

Some nice designs on show, keep them coming.

my own design thinking was of something akin to a multi segmented sphere. Look like a chocolate orange segments, spaced out with just enough room for small birds to fit between the segments.
The idea is being identical segments, it can be easily reporduced using a template and router, then arranged in a circle on a circular base, with a cone shaped roof, a long threaded rod connects the cone to the base, with maybe something like a split pin to hold together and easily removed for refilling.


----------



## Padster (20 May 2021)

To be fair, I like the squirrels there is enough food out there for all the wildlife, the birds are there quite early and the squirrels come later in the day.

Padster


----------



## Spectric (20 May 2021)

Round here they shoot grey squirrels and eat them so not wasted to protect the red population.


----------



## dizjasta (1 Jun 2021)

Water is also needed during hot dry weather. This is one way to provide.


----------



## Inspector (1 Jun 2021)

The bottle waterer reminds me of a Christmas gift I gave by buddies little girl. It was a feeder that screwed on the same kind of bottle that we buy pop in. I included a full bottle of pop along with the seed and feeder. Their grandmother came over and asked her what she got for Christmas and she said "Pete gave us Pepsi......for the birds." Grandmother had a puzzled look on her face until her daughter explained.


----------



## TomW (3 Jun 2021)

Bit over the top maybe for birds but its all about the journey for me.


----------

